

If I were a rock star I wouldn't be applying for a temp programing job - retube
http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/10555/ios-iphone-mobile-engineer-1-contract-1-fte-stealth-funded-london-startup?campaign=LargeGeocoded

======
tom_b
This job listing maybe isn't the best example, but presume you have some
highly sought after skill set.

Why not take temp programming gigs where you can sell that skill for some
multiple of the pay you could get as a FTE?

------
gexla
If I were a rock star I would be too busy doing drugs and getting laid.

